# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Целочисленное переполнение в Opera

## olejah

*26 января, 2011*

*Программа:* Opera 10.63, 11.0 и более ранние версии. 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

Описание: 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено при обработке большого количества вложенных элементов в HTML теге select. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.opera.com 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Решение:* Upgrade to Opera version 11.01

----------


## NRA

Ой, а что-то я в этом году не оффтопил  :Wink: 

Вопрос: а как для пользователя будет выглядеть такое переполнение или всё будет по тихому? Учитывая что я работаю под SandBoxIE с усиленным контролем HIPS и SuRun (понижение прав, ака "UAC"), и ничего ценного напрямую не доступно (через приватные вкладки), то какой ущерб может нанести эта или подобная уязвимость?

В ИЕ - знаю, просто сворачивается без вопросов и всё, а Опера хотя тоже иногда выбивает с микрософтовской привычкой отправить данные разработчику, но, в основном, только при определённых условиях... Это оно?

Кстати, да - даже 1156 билд более скромный к запросам памяти: если 10-ка могла заточить гектар на пару десяток вкладок с активным контентом, то 11-я пока довольствуется четвертью. Уже хорошо  :Wink:

----------

